
Not Provided Count - Charting the rise of (not provided) in Google Analytics - napolux
http://www.notprovidedcount.com/
======
techaddict009
Soon keyword analysis, keyword targeting, etc all will be almost dead

Even the owner of the site will not come to know for which keywords he is
getting the traffic from !!

Just wait for 4 Jan 2014 and almost 100% keywords will be not provided !!!

Google seems to be in really bad mood, even they haven't updated the PR (at
least for the webmaster might be they have updated internally and haven't
declared it publicly) !

Hope this will surely help to keep the SPAM away from google search and give
users the best results...!

